# Down the (bad) memory lane...



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

What I call bad players that have stayed at least a season for us and did nothing. 
Now, I didn't get too watch too many games before the 2006-2007 season (that means only 2-3), so I don't have a very clear idea of what a bad player to the Rockets is.

Stromy Swift
Scott Padgett
Bobby Sura
Rafer Alston (under JVG)
Derek Anderson
Walt Williams
Cuttino Mobley
Moochie Norris
Kelvin Cato
Tyrron Lue
Reece Gaines

Note, these are not the worst players I can think of. Just players I heard they weren't top notch for Rockets, and I want to know more.
Please add if you know more.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen Ryan Bowen


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

RyBo was the Diglinator. Remember the playoff game we locked Dirk down? He should've quite playing basketball forever after that game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't worry gang, if you miss Ryan Bowen's action, turn to the Hornets. He is playing for them currently.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Weatherspoon!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cat and Cato shouldnt be on that list


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Weatherspoon!!!!!


well he could at least rebound back then


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

how can you have cat mobley on their??? and bobby sura ran the point to the playoffs in 04-05 and had pretty good numbers and i remember scott padgett hitting a buzzer beater to sink the knicks

charlie ward could be added to that list but i remember him hitting a buzzer beater too and RYAN BOWEN and jake tsakalidis did a whole lot of nothing along with billy spanoulis last season


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Weatherspoon!!!!!



Vin Baker!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll add Eric Piakowski to the list


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Rick Brunson?


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

i take Nachbar~~~~~~


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Vin Baker!


:lol: I tried to remember him, but I just couldn't.

I knew there was another big guy that sucked ***.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Mobley and Cato were good players for Rockets? Can't comment too much on Cato, but Mobley was a fairly good player I suspect/


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Mobley and Cato were good players for Rockets? Can't comment too much on Cato, but Mobley was a fairly good player I suspect/


mobley was our second best player in the franchise days.
cato was a solid defensive big man who started next to yao and helped take a lot of pressure off of him on that end of the floor.

maciej lampe is another scrub


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Scott Brooks *


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Zan Tabak


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> well he could at least rebound back then


The only thing Clarence could rebound was a DOUBLE WOPPER WITH CHEESE!

I like the Lampe reference. Let's go back to when it all started.

Rockets Draft 1998-1999

#14 - Michael Dickerson (OK Pick. Hindsight is 20/20 Matt Harpring was taken at #15.)
#16 - Bryce Drew (WTF? Ricky Davis, Al Harrington, Nazr Mohammed and Rashard still on the board.)
#18 - Mirsad Turckan (AGAIN, WTF! Ricky Davis, Al Harrington, Nazr Mohammed and Rashard still on the board.)

Rockets Draft 1999-2000
Stevie forces the trade to Houston.

I could go on but my point is we didn't draft well for a span of about 7 years. There were some good moments but we missed alot especially with the number of picks we had.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

ztpc_lukui said:


> i take Nachbar~~~~~~



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Gb3E8ElC2U&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Gb3E8ElC2U&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

These sequence of plays takes Boki off the list. :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hahaha why did we trade him for david wesley????? good to see he stood up for himself against a legend and in 5min i have never seen anyone cause so much trouble:clap2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Gb3E8ElC2U&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Gb3E8ElC2U&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> These sequence of plays takes Boki off the list. :biggrin:


Well we're talking the guys while they were suited in Rockets red. I've always liked Boki though.

Speaking of the Nets, I'll add Scott Padgett to the list, though he did have a few good games for us. And how about Mo "I'm a PF but I can't Rebound" Taylor??


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I remember Ryan Bowen destroyed Dirk in the playoffs a few years ago.


----------

